# 100 Books to read in a Lifetime



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&amp;node=8192263011

List by Amazon.

I'm surprised how many I haven't read. Also, there are a LOT I tried to read, but never finished for one reason or another.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

damn...i'll have to read the list at home.

I saw an article in the paper about the list with a picture of the book the little prince, so I assume that is on the list. Does it count if I have only read that book in french?


----------



## ventilator (Feb 7, 2014)

I counted 26 I've read, most of them school related. Not too bad considering I almost never read without requirement.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I've only read twelve...and I read like a mofo.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

can someone screenshot or pdf the list? I'm curious


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Can you scroll down to the bottom, or is AZ blocked?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

amazon is blocked entirely


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2014)

*A Wrinkle in Time* - Read that a few months ago. Read it first about 22 years ago. YIKES!

*Goodnight Moon *- Read that thousands of times (literally) to my boys. Well past memorized.

*A Brief History of Time *- Read the first 50 pages of it on a swim team trip and then put it down. Need to read the whole thing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't help, snick....sorry.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I have The Power Broker sitting in my office. It has been there for at least five years.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, surprisingly I've read about 10 of those. Snick, try here:

http://www.filedropper.com/amazon100bookstoread


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah thanks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

read 14, watched 2, started but never finished the book on tape of 1

if I had been in the accelerated English for all of highschool instead of just part of senior yr the book count would have been higher...like closer to 22 read


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> read 12, watched 2, started but never finished the book on tape of 1
> 
> if I had been in the accelerated English for all of highschool instead of just part of senior yr the book count would have been higher...like closer to 15 read




A number on the list were books I was supposed to read in HS, but did not, on general principals (I read like a maniac, even back then).


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm shocked, I don't read very much any more but I've read 11 of those. I tried to read Great Gatsby but I wasn't able to get through it so it doesn't count.

I should read The Right Stuff. Liked the movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

^I really liked the book, read it for Aerodynamics class in college.

Keep in mind Wolfs' writing style is somewhat geared to form over function, but this book suffers much less from it than some of his others.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

I have read 38 of those, but I rival Capt when it comes to reading.... as a kid the deal was Dad would take me to the library once a week, but out of the 7 books I was allowed to get, he got to pick one of them and he always went for something classic or non-fiction...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

can't believe how the red fern grows isn't on the list...b

although they tried to make the list with modern books too, just not the oldies and goodies


----------



## ventilator (Feb 7, 2014)

I take that back, 16 of the 100 amazon lists, I clicked on the customer list the first time by mistake. That one I've read 26 of.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> can't believe how the red fern grows isn't on the list...b
> 
> although they tried to make the list with modern books too, just not the oldies and goodies




Bridge to Terabithia..

...or the paper crane book too


----------



## csb (Feb 7, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I should read The Right Stuff. Liked the movie.




I loved the New Kids on the Block song. Should I watch the movie?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I should read The Right Stuff. Liked the movie.




What about the song?

edit: dammit. csb beat me to it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I got 21. Thank you, high school English classes!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

did y'all have to read a Shakespeare a year?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

^ only when I took British Literature.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Just Romeo and Juliet and Julius Caesar.

Sounds like a three way. Who knew....


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> did y'all have to read a Shakespeare a year?


yep


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2014)

At least. I think we read 5 of his plays one semester.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

We had one per year and then a bunch of other books like 1984, A Wrinkle in Time, Great Expectations, The Catcher in the Rye, To Kill a Mockingbird were all English class books at some point in time between grade 6 and grade 12


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2014)

Do books on tape count? I've listened to several of those on my drive to/from work, but haven't technically read them.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I've got 18 of those listed read already; a few others are on my to read list. Prolly get at least a quarter of em read in my life.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

With all the books on that list I recall from summer reading requirements, I expected Silly Ass Mariner to be right up there with Great Expectorations.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

an albatross around your neck, eh?

I have nightmares to this day about the Tell Tale Heart


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I kinda like the Rhyme of the Ancient mariner.."God save thee ancient mariner, from the fiends that haunt thee thus!"

Silly Ass Mariner was eight-gradese for Silas Marner, probably the most boring novel known to man.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

15 1/2, and that's about 15 more than I figured I would have read on that list.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I kinda like the Rhyme of the Ancient mariner.."God save thee ancient mariner, from the fiends that haunt thee thus!"
> 
> Silly Ass Mariner was eight-gradese for Silas Marner, probably the most boring novel known to man.




Apparently I don't speak eight-gradese... I vaguely remember parts of that, but not the whole book and I think I'm confusing it with something else...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2014)

The Sale of Two Titties by Darles Chickens


----------



## csb (Feb 7, 2014)

I've read 17. Currently reading Lord of the Rings to the kid, since we finished The Hobbit over the summer.

+545 LOTR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

The lion, the witch and wardrobe is also missing from the list.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

it's more modern but I figured the twilight series...since they are noticing the effect of edward and bella's wait til married ideals on teen pregnacy rates...the movie Juno also they say is impacting the rate


----------



## envirotex (Feb 7, 2014)

I have read 63. The only two in the top twenty I haven't read are 451F and The Book Thief. The Book Thief is in my stack, and I have started Something Wicked This Way Comes but haven't finished it, so I may not be a Bradbury fan.

I read very fast, and Steinbeck is my favorite author, so that covers a few, plus the Harry Potter, Hunger Games, and LOTR are staples, so that covers some more...the others...well, I read a lot.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> The lion, the witch and wardrobe is also missing from the list.




That's #76. It's covered by the entire series 1-7.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't see it on the list...maybe a skimmed the list too quick


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

76 wasn't the chronicles of narnia. I just looked through the list again and nada


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

Am I the only one who never read LOTR?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Am I the only one who never read LOTR?


Yes. Nerd fail.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Nerd: 4 letter word with a 6 figure income...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who never read LOTR?
> ...




yeah, I've never been accused of being one of those...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes you have. You're a "list" nerd. =) How many special pens do you have? I'll bet just as many as LadyFox does.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes you have. You're a "list" nerd. =) How many special pens do you have? I'll bet just as many as LadyFox does.




that does NOT make us nerds... special pens are a sign of creativity...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fine. _Creative _nerd. :wave2:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2014)

I've only read one of those I think.

Right now I'm into Star Wars (when am I not) and whodunnit novels. I read the Chet and Bernie series, very light hearted series about a PI and his canine partner, as told by the pooch. And the Harry Bosch series, which is a lot darker and more realistic.

There's a B&amp;N at the local mall, I can't go to the mall without wandering in there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 8, 2014)

First of all, I've read 20, second I think the list sucks. There are maybe five more that I'd like to read but haven't. The remaining 75 are in the haven't read column because they look absolutely unappealing to me. And I agree the Narnia books should be in there, and they aren't.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 8, 2014)

I read a lot of the classics nowadays even if I am not interested just because we don't have a library I can use and the classics can be found free thanks to the Gutenberg project.

I just finished the Secret Garden and am about halfway through Wuthering heights.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Read what you like not because some smug elitist put it on a list!

Just wish I had the time as quiet around the house to actually read more....


----------



## envirotex (Feb 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> 76 wasn't the chronicles of narnia. I just looked through the list again and nada


Hmm. You must be looking at a different list. I just checked again, and it has moved up to 75...

View attachment 6206


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes that seems to be a different list than I saw


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Am I the only one who never read LOTR?


nope. i haven't read or watched


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2014)

envirotex said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > 76 wasn't the chronicles of narnia. I just looked through the list again and nada
> ...


thats a completely different list. the others shown in that picture aren't on the original list either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Am I the only one who never read LOTR?




Nope. I hate fantasy fiction.


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2014)

Fahrenheit 451 is a pretty decent book. Will make you a little CW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Oddly enough, I've never read it (can't stand Bradbury).


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2014)

It was a forced read in 10th grade, but I remember being okay with it. I also remember The Cay. Poetry never seemed like it needed a whole unit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd have to go back and look, but I think if you take away children's books and forced reads by the school reading list gestapo, I only read two books on that list.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who never read LOTR?
> ...


Hey look! Someone else decided to join YMZ in the losing cool points arena.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




Bah [waves hand dismissively]


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




LIGHTNING BOLT! LIGHTNING BOLT! LIGHTNING BOLT!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 10, 2014)

envirotex said:


> I have started Something Wicked This Way Comes but haven't finished it, so I may not be a Bradbury fan.








csb said:


> Fahrenheit 451 is a pretty decent book. Will make you a little CW.




vvvv- Apparently, I am already headed that way...



Capt Worley PE said:


> Oddly enough, I've never read it (can't stand Bradbury).


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2014)

There's worse people for you to be like.


----------

